# Happy 4th



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I would just like to take this opportunity to wish all of my friends in the USA a very happy 4th of July. Just out of curiosity, is it 225 years since the declaration of independance ?

[ July 04, 2001: Message edited by: coolJ ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Happy Independence Day you all American friends!

Happy Cooking and B-B-Q-ing!


----------



## linda smith (Mar 30, 2001)

Happy 4th to all of you down there from all of us up here. Have a wonderful day!

The above statement is only accurate if there are no cheftalk members from Alaska. Are there?

Cheers.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Happy Birthday, ShowringChef!

From a few provinces east of you...


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Happy Birthday ShowringChef!

And Happy Fourth of July to everyone at the Chef Talk Cafe!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Happy birthday showringchef....

And happy 4th to everyone.
cc


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Yes Kimmie. On July 4th, 1776 The Declaration of Independence was signed, in Philadelphia 
http://www.nara.gov/exhall/charters/...n/decstone.jpg


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

SHows you what I know  

The Declaration was adopted on July 4.

It was not actually signed by most until August 2, 1776. The last actual signature didn't hit the parchment until 1781!

That ends today's history lesson


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

KyleW,


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! To ShowRingChef  And Happy Independence Day to the rest of us. God bless  Hello, Iza. We're thinking about you.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Kyle,

Thanks for the education. Happy 4th, everyone!!!!


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Hey, happy birthday showringchef. have a good one.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Happy birthday, ShowringChef and Happy Independence Day you all!!


----------



## 84rhonda (Jun 19, 2001)

Happy b-day showringchef, and happy 4th of july to all my american neighbors.


----------

